# Cartel Ankle Straps on Union Force Bindings



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I got this idea from someone on this forum (I think) but can't find the post, now. I'm a poor searcher and didn't find any threads about this, but I suspect that that's user error.

Regardless, I just did this swap and wanted to post up that it's dead simple and works using all of the Union mounting hardware in all of the same spots and same order that they're placed on the original Force straps. It takes 10 minutes. I had a set of Cartel EST on one of my boards and just took the straps from there. I'll look for replacement straps, eventually.

I haven't ridden them like this, yet.

Presumably voids the warranty. Do at your own risk. Snowboarding is a dangerous sport. Might explode on contact with snow, etc.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

zc1 said:


> I got this idea from someone on this forum (I think) but can't find the post, now. I'm a poor searcher and didn't find any threads about this, but I suspect that that's user error.
> 
> Regardless, I just did this swap and wanted to post up that it's dead simple and works using all of the Union mounting hardware in all of the same spots and same order that they're placed on the original Force straps. It takes 10 minutes. I had a set of Cartel EST on one of my boards and just took the straps from there. I'll look for replacement straps, eventually.
> 
> ...


I haven't rode unions before so I'm curious whats so great about their bases that make getting them then switching straps worth it? I asked this question as related to Now bindings but that was before I had any idea of how the skate tech worked. In both cases, Burton straps seem to be the straps of choice which I can understand because they're pretty great.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I didn't get them intending on swapping the straps. I already owned a set of Forces and two sets of Cartels. I could only ride the Forces for about an hour before foot pain became an issue so I swapped the straps for Flite Pro ones (had an extra set kicking around and Union to Union seemed a safe bet). The Force is the only binding I've ridden (from any company) that has given me foot pain to that degree.

While browsing, yesterday, I came across a post where someone mentioned that Cartel hammock straps were swappable onto Union bindings. Since I had a set of Cartel ESTs mounted on a board that I rarely ride, I figured I might as well take them apart and give it a go. It's a simple swap that will, hopefully, make a good binding a bit better. The Cartels are among the most comfortable bindings I've ridden, and the straps are excellent. As a side note, Union has moved towards molded bindings for much of its 2017-18 lineup.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

I put Genesis X straps on my Ultras. Mostly because I can't stop modding everything I own, the improvment in comfort was marginal.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

If the original straps on the Ultras weren't uncomfortable for you to begin with then a marginal improvement is good, and not much of a surprise. With mine, the only way to go is up (I would hope) because the stock straps were so bad for me that I can't imagine any strap being worse. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

zc1 said:


> If the original straps on the Ultras weren't uncomfortable for you to begin with then a marginal improvement is good, and not much of a surprise. With mine, the only way to go is up (I would hope) because the stock straps were so bad for me that I can't imagine any strap being worse. We'll see, I guess.


What boots are you using?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Vans infuse


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

zc1 said:


> Vans infuse


Hmm... I've been riding the Sequal this winter, and my feet haven't been this happy in a few years. They are pretty similar boots.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

It's odd for sure. Those are the only bindings that do it to me. For Unions​ I have the forces, contacts, and flite pros at present. I also have other bindings from other brands on other boards and don't run into the same problem. It's only the force ankle straps that seem to do it to me.


----------

